# Die Buffed Zeitung



## Warcri (12. März 2007)

Hallo liebe forumsmitglieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ich habe mir heute in einem zeitungsgeschäfft (auch lotto totto genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

die buffed zeitung gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich habe fragen dazu


-in wieviel abständen erscheint sie ?
-kann man sie abonieren ?
-wen ja wieviel kostet es ?


buffed.de Team ? de zeitung is toLL  : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrFlix (12. März 2007)

Warcri schrieb:


> Hallo liebe forumsmitglieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


#

1. Es ist eine Zeitschrift^^
2. Wenn ich mich nicht irre dann erscheint sie alle 2 Monate
3. Ja kann man


----------



## FS-Shandra (12. März 2007)

MrFlix schrieb:


> #
> 
> 1. Es ist eine Zeitschrift^^
> 2. Wenn ich mich nicht irre dann erscheint sie alle 2 Monate
> 3. Ja kann man



in der neuen Ausgabe steht leider kein Erscheinungstermin der neuen Buffed WoW Ausgabe oder habe ich es evtl übersehen..

Wann wird denn die neue Ausgabe erscheinen


----------



## Airness (12. März 2007)

FS-Shandra schrieb:


> in der neuen Ausgabe steht leider kein Erscheinungstermin der neuen Buffed WoW Ausgabe oder habe ich es evtl übersehen..
> 
> Wann wird denn die neue Ausgabe erscheinen



Wegen dem Preis
http://abo.pcgames.de/?menu=orderform&c_id=6&m_id=6


----------



## Exodos (13. März 2007)

Aba ich sag euch wenn buffed.de jetzt auch was von W.A.R  ins sonderheft von wow reingibt kauf ich mir niewieder was wo buffed mitmacht

Ich hoofe wir reden hier alle vom gleichen heft^^


----------



## Thoa (13. März 2007)

Ich verschiebe mal ins richtige Forum.

Thoa, verschiebenderweise


----------



## Roran (14. März 2007)

Warcri schrieb:


> Hallo liebe forumsmitglieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


So mal aufklärender weise hier poste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Buffed.de hat oder ist keine Zeitung.
Buffed.de ist ein Sonder Teil von der " PC Games "!*

Und das einfachste ist, 
Du schaust immer ob auf der PC Games das Buffed.de Logo drauf ist,
dann ist auch was neues zu finden, wenn es nicht drauf ist,
gibts auch nix neues von Buffed.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die PC Games kommt jeden Monat,
aber Buffed.de ist nicht jeden Monat in der Zeitung zu finden,
nur wenn es wieder Neuerungen oder Guides oder was auch immer neu gibt.


----------



## Regnor (14. März 2007)

um es ganz genau zu sagen, die zeitschrift heißt:
"PC GAMES World of Warcraft Sonderheft powered by buffed.de"^^


----------



## TaZz (18. März 2007)

Aber die Zeitung erscheint doch nur alle 3 Monate oder?


----------

